# Need help find the right color



## SlickPretty (Dec 8, 2005)

Getting ready to paint my 99 lincoln towncar. I already have the rims, candy blue hub and nip. And, I am lookin for a color close to it thatis not candy , just base clear. for a daily driver. Pics and info please. Thanks fellas


----------



## SlickPretty (Dec 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@Nov 18 2008, 09:38 PM~12195686
> *Getting ready to paint my 99 lincoln towncar. I already have the rims, candy blue hub and nip.  And, I am lookin for a color close to it thatis not candy , just base clear. for a daily driver. Pics and info please. Thanks fellas
> *


laser blue


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

go check out some paint cards at a local place, best bet i.m.o


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

brandy wine


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty+Nov 18 2008, 09:38 PM~12195686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

there's a dodge color code pb5, I think it's called electric blue pearl. You see it a lot on PT cruisers and dodge trucks.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Nov 19 2008, 10:29 PM~12207426
> *there's a dodge color code pb5, I think it's called electric blue pearl.  You see it a lot on PT cruisers and dodge trucks.
> *



if its the color that i think your talking about, that is a real nice color. im actually considering that color for my car.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

KBC Oriental blue, probably cheaper than what youll pay for the color your talking about


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

world rally blue from subaru might be nice code 02C


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

pics of rims and car or it didnt happen


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thatlocofromep_@Nov 19 2008, 06:29 PM~12206682
> *brandy wine
> *


? :uh:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

LONG BEACH BLUE OFF OF NEW HONDAS.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 19 2008, 08:28 PM~12206662
> *go check out some paint cards at a local place, best bet i.m.o
> *


x2


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

FIJI BLUE PEARL its a new honda color, its nearly all comprised of Pearls and it flops great and gives the illusion of depth like a candy.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Horse shit :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 23 2008, 07:44 PM~12237250
> *Horse shit :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :twak: :guns: 

shutup cracka! :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 23 2008, 05:51 PM~12237293
> *:uh:  :twak:  :guns:
> 
> shutup cracka! :0
> *


Whats been up dood?You ever get your other fender


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

the subaru color 02C is a 3layer pearl and needs a ground coat. it will have more depth than the honda color. the honda color is dark and probably covers in 3 coats. fiji blue pearl just looks like any other blue from the photos.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

the nissan 350-z has a 2004 color that is like no other, has all kinds of pearl in it, b-17 is the code, it kills suburu and hondas colors plus is more user friendly, oh did i metion its only a 2 stage paint bc/then clear,(not a tricoat process)  
trust me looks like hok trueblue pearl or candy oriental blueunder a medium silver base...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

this color is way more deep than suburu and honda, stays lookin wet all the time  


my friend dennis painted my old accord this color from nissan


----------



## 79twotone (Nov 5, 2008)

Paint code PB3, it a Dodge color that came on old Rams, Durangos, and PT's. Intense Blue Pearl. I sprayed my pops bike with it, and they have a few variations of the color with more or less of a pearl and flop.


----------



## SlickPretty (Dec 8, 2005)

all looking good. Thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Viper GTS blue with lots of metallic :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

99' Honda Electric blue with an ass of silver pearl added


----------



## SlickPretty (Dec 8, 2005)

getting better and better. Thanks guys, alot more options then I thought. Keep them coming


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 3 2008, 08:37 PM~12327599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



After seeing this, I'm not wanting to put the Ostrich top on mine. Nice car homie. SORRY for jackin the thread.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 8 2008, 05:27 PM~12370971
> *After seeing this, I'm not wanting to put the Ostrich top on mine.  Nice car homie.  SORRY for jackin the thread.
> *


Its my homies car. I wouldnt do no ostrich either, do a rag to match your interior or undies if you just want it custom :thumbsup: 
Your blue looks damn close


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

anybody got pics with that new vette color


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79twotone_@Nov 30 2008, 10:26 AM~12293944
> *Paint code PB3, it a Dodge color that came on old Rams, Durangos, and PT's.  Intense Blue Pearl. I sprayed my pops bike with it, and they have a few variations of the color with more or less of a pearl and flop.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BLUE


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 8 2008, 07:33 PM~12371564
> *Its my homies car.  I wouldnt do no ostrich either, do a rag to match your interior or undies if you just want it custom :thumbsup:
> Your blue looks damn close
> *



COCANE WHITE OSTRICH LANDOU. :0 AND theire is ostrich to match the gutz 

Looks real clean without a top thou.


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

I got that Nissan b17 daytona blue pearl Same color Dead President Talkin bout


----------



## SlickPretty (Dec 8, 2005)

Big Reazon.. You got any bigger pics. I like the color


----------

